# Alpine 3527 amp manual needed....



## Cable Tech (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone have a manual on this Alpine 3527 amp I just bought. Also anyone know where to get the plugs for these amps? 

thanks in advance..


----------



## --Kei-- (Sep 8, 2011)

I've got the manual for the 3527V (which is a later revision as it doesn't have all those molded plugs) Don't know if you can still get hold of the cables which plug in any more, it all seems to be discontinued on pacparts.


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

I found the manual online for the 3527V online.

I had the original 3527 and I'm looking to get it back. Loved that amp.


----------



## Cable Tech (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone? 

I found this Alpine 3527V Power Ampl Manual.pdf - Od A do C - elektronik-instrukcja - http://chomikuj.pl

but i can't make it out.


----------



## Cable Tech (Jun 24, 2012)

bump


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's the manual for the 3527V.

I don't know where to get the plugs. I still have mine, but I still have the amp, too. 

Besides, I think the 3527V has a different plug, anyway. The only plug for the 3527V is the input plug.


----------



## Cable Tech (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks man. I almost gave up on this. i couldn't find this pdf anywhere. I'll pass it on if someone else needs it later. 

yeah i don't have all the plugs soo i will be doing some soldering!!

thanks again....


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

You're welcome. BTW, I do have the original manual if you need to know what all the different switches do. I'm pretty sure they're the same as the 3527. I noticed that .pdf doesn't have those listed.

Here's a whole list of plugs on eBay.

alpine plug | eBay


----------



## Cable Tech (Jun 24, 2012)

I seen the plugs on Feebay I was hoping someone had all of them used in one bundle. Buying all the plugs there will be more than I paid for the entire amp! 


thanks


----------



## Cable Tech (Jun 24, 2012)

If you could get me the rest of the manual that would be great! Especially all the crossover settings. If you cant scan it you could even take a picture of it.. you can post it here or email me at [email protected].
Many thanks!!


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll post what I have. The manual is 12 pages, and I scanned it last night in case you needed it, plus so I have a "back up" of it, but for some reason the program only saved 7 of the 12 images. Now I just realized it saved duplicates of the same pics. 

Never trust Lexmark programs. 

I think this is one you need, but here's the whole album of what I was able to get.










Alpine Owners Manual pictures by aj_danelle - Photobucket


----------

